

Looking to start a Startup in 2015? - Apane

Hey!<p>If you&#x27;re looking to start a web company in the new year, now is the time. I&#x27;ve just opened my web consulting agency up to the public after taking on private contracts through referrals for the last 3 years.<p>I have a team of 10+ developers that are fluent in Rails, Ruby, Node.JS, AngularJS, Backbone.JS etc...<p>We&#x27;ve built applications that are used by thousands of people from all around the world, our success rate is 90%. I&#x27;d be happy to share our portfolio with you via email or skype. If you&#x27;re interested in building out an web application feel free to shoot me an email at: pblogsltd@gmail.com.<p>We work on a first come first serve basis, but we have the capacity to take on 3-4 large projects at a time.<p>Look forward to meeting you!<p>Cheers,
Anthony
======
arisAlexis
and you don't have a web presence yourself, just a skype account?

~~~
Apane
Fair question, I appreciate it. Ultimately, our portfolio speaks for itself,
but here's some history, I've been developing rails apps for several years as
a sole full-stack developer. I founded the Agency in 2011 and built out a
fantastic team, perhaps world-class, and have been taking on projects through
referrals I've gained as a sole-developer. I've decided to open this up to the
public in 2015, and work with outsiders. A web presence is in order, however,
for the time being I'd be happy to chat via Skype or phone-call and provide
more details including our portfolio, and learn more about your project!!

